# TTOC East Anglia"cruise & lunch 03/03/13"Thanks for coming "



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys , well after having to cancel the last meet due to snow I have decided to make the next meet a little different and make more of a day of it , I apologise for it being a month away but I have a few busy weekends coming up and thought rather than a middle February meet we could wait for the weather to slightly improve.

So the idea for the Sunday the 3rd of March is for us all to meet and then cruise the North Norfolk coast road , it's a great twisty road and very scenic too.

Plan & times :
Meet in Cromer at 1030am ( Runton Road car park NR27 9AU on the A149 coast road towards Sheringham )
Leave at 1100am along the coast road.
Arrive at Holkham Hall 1145am ( I had been in contact with Holkham Hall reference being allowed on site for a photo opportunity but they have declined to allow us to do this. So I am thinking of another stop en-route to the pub ) 
Lunch at the Jolly Sailors Pub in Brancaster 1230-1300pm (Booked for 12-20 people)

Then more driving if you guys are up for it further along the coast.

Hope this sounds like a great day out for us all. Let me know what you think.

So who is in ?

Neilc (1)
Jamman(1)
Resto61(2)
Ryanmtt(2)
Ruffmeister(1)
Richyboy(2)
Fredwa(1)
Paul4281 (maybe)
Nobby(2)
Noidea (2)
Pugwash69(1) 
Kevtga (1)
Millepeed(2)
NickTT(3)
Jetski(2)
Audigirl ( Maybe )
J_ritchie (2)


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

Count me in Neil


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Neil, is it alright for an outsider to come along?, that's if I am not working, can let you know for definite nearer the date


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looking forward to this


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> Looking forward to this


 8)



Resto61 said:


> Count me in Neil


Thats great MIke , see you then 



davelincs said:


> Neil, is it alright for an outsider to come along?, that's if I am not working, can let you know for definite nearer the date


Course it is Dave , be great to meet you.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Count me in Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> Count me in Neil


Thats great Ryan , see you soon


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

A coastal drive, photoshoot and some pub munch? Sounds good to me 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ruffmeister said:


> A coastal drive, photoshoot and some pub munch? Sounds good to me 8)


 :lol: , thought it might


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

If im not working this sounds like lots of fun, will anyone be travelling up from suffolk?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

EdwardRW said:


> If im not working this sounds like lots of fun, will anyone be travelling up from suffolk?


Great , and Ryan will be travelling from Ipswich.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

neilc said:


> EdwardRW said:
> 
> 
> > If im not working this sounds like lots of fun, will anyone be travelling up from suffolk?
> ...


^ I certainly am


----------



## paul4281 (Jan 25, 2010)

Put us down as a maybe Neil.

Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

paul4281 said:


> Put us down as a maybe Neil.
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPad using Tapatalk


 8) Hopefully see you then Paul.


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Neil,
Can you put me down as a maybe as well.
Cheers,
Martyn


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

noidea said:


> Hi Neil,
> Can you put me down as a maybe as well.
> Cheers,
> Martyn


Ok Martyn , hope to see you then


----------



## kavya (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi,
It is so nice that we are going to gather at a great occassion..I m eagerly expecting that only...Thanks for sharing all the details..


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kavya said:


> Hi,
> It is so nice that we are going to gather at a great occassion..I m eagerly expecting that only...Thanks for sharing all the details..


Errrr , does that mean you want to come then. If so be great to see you.

Neil


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Pencil me in as a 'Maybe' too please? I'm a meet-up virgin, but know the location well. I've done it on my bike enough.
I come up from Kings Lynne past Sandringham, and go home via Hunstanton usually.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Pencil me in as a 'Maybe' too please? I'm a meet-up virgin, but know the location well. I've done it on my bike enough.
> I come up from Kings Lynne past Sandringham, and go home via Hunstanton usually.


Ok will do. Was just about to amend the pub location as the Victoria is close for refurbishment so looking like the Jolly Sailors or the White horse in Brancaster now. Hope to see you then.


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Can you put me down as a maybe too please as having some mods done so hopefully will be completed by then


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kevtga said:


> Can you put me down as a maybe too please as having some mods done so hopefully will be completed by then


Cool , be good to finally see your RS


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

neilc said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put me down as a maybe too please as having some mods done so hopefully will be completed by then
> ...


Thanks mate I am looking forward to seeing it too lol


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

count us in Neil. c u all soon


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

millepeed said:


> count us in Neil. c u all soon


 8) 8) 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

millepeed said:


> count us in Neil. c u all soon


Great news Vince , long time no see 8)


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

hi peeps yes will be good to catch up with you all. looking forward to this


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys ,

I am going to need to start to confirming numbers now so that I can inform the pub for lunch.

Any of you maybe guys coming for sure ?

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sure, as long as it doesn't snow a blizzard. Even my wife has allowed me


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Sure, as long as it doesn't snow a blizzard. Even my wife has allowed me


Great , always good when your wife says yes :lol: , hopefully the weather will have picked up a bit by then.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there Neil me and Emily will be there cheers


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Hi there Neil me and Emily will be there cheers


Great Rich , look forward to seeing you both , been a while


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeh it def has just hope tt is running ok by then!


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

neilc said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, as long as it doesn't snow a blizzard. Even my wife has allowed me
> ...


Just to clarify, my wife won't be coming with me.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

That fine I have put you down for 1 place.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## EdwardRW (Nov 2, 2012)

Unfortunately its looking very unlikely for me, turns out we will still be chopping sugar beet by then meaning im on nights on the saturday, so to make it easier ill say no to the pub but if things change I may have to pop along to join you guys after your finished at the pub.

Hopefully catch the next meeting tho as that should be our last week on shift till september


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks like it should be a good turn out 8) 8) 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

EdwardRW said:


> Unfortunately its looking very unlikely for me, turns out we will still be chopping sugar beet by then meaning im on nights on the saturday, so to make it easier ill say no to the pub but if things change I may have to pop along to join you guys after your finished at the pub.
> 
> Hopefully catch the next meeting tho as that should be our last week on shift till september


No worries Edward , catch up another time.



Resto61 said:


> Looks like it should be a good turn out 8) 8) 8)


Looking that way Mike


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Neil

If you can change the maybe to a Yes i will be attending please lol


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kevtga said:


> Hi Neil
> 
> If you can change the maybe to a Yes i will be attending please lol


Cool , see you soon then. 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Guys , I have updated post 1 ( All updates highlighted in red ) with the location for us meeting up and lunch details too.

I have booked the pub for between 12-20 people but really need to know if anyone else is coming or bringing a partner or children etc so I can confirm final numbers.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Good stuff. I use google navigator in the car, so I've made this map public if it's of any use to people.

http://goo.gl/maps/qbPjk


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Good stuff. I use google navigator in the car, so I've made this map public if it's of any use to people.
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/qbPjk


Great , thanks for that.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking forward to this! Should be a good turnout, let's hope for the good weather 8)


----------



## jetski (Jan 29, 2013)

Dear all

hi my husband and i would like to come on the cruise and lunch on 03/03/13 .. we have only had our tt and been a member for a few weeks and are novices !!! we will be arguing about who is going to drive...

from paul and julie


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jetski said:


> Dear all
> 
> hi my husband and i would like to come on the cruise and lunch on 03/03/13 .. we have only had our tt and been a member for a few weeks and are novices !!! we will be arguing about who is going to drive...
> 
> from paul and julie


Hi , yes that's fine , be good to see some new faces  I will put you down for two places then.

See you on Sunday the 3rd.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> jetski said:
> 
> 
> > Dear all
> ...


I'm quite happy for Julie to come not so sure about Paul :wink:


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Now now James  be good to see you tho! How's kamilla?


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Possible new member following me Amy with silver 180


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Possible new member following me Amy with silver 180


 8) , does she want to go on the list Rich :?:


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Not sure yet, she's going to let me know ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

richyboy said:


> Now now James  be good to see you tho! How's kamilla?


Flying Rich flying :wink:

Will have me winter wheels on just for Neil :wink:

See you soon for a catch up Rich looks like it might be a good 'un....


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok guys , by the end of tomorrow I need to confirm exact numbers with the pub so that they can seat us all together. At the moment it looks like between 25-30 people.

Lets hope the weather is good


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I've already confirmed on the phone 10 minutes ago you spud sucking wombat


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> I've already confirmed on the phone 10 minutes ago you spud sucking wombat


I couldn't hear you , you seemed to be gargling :wink:


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi Neil,
I am definately coming, but not sure on my 6 year old. She cannot make up her mind!
Please put me down for one (and maybe a half) if that is ok?
Cheers,
Martyn


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

noidea said:


> Hi Neil,
> I am definately coming, but not sure on my 6 year old. She cannot make up her mind!
> Please put me down for one (and maybe a half) if that is ok?
> Cheers,
> Martyn


Hi Martyn , no problem , look forward to seeing you on Sunday


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Def 2 for me cheers Neil


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

richyboy said:


> Def 2 for me cheers Neil


Ok Rich see you then.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Neil, will let you know for definite on Friday,


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

davelincs said:


> Neil, will let you know for definite on Friday,


Ok , Dave. Hopefully see you on Sunday then.


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

Neil, any chance you can put me down for 2 places for food?

Cheers Mike


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Resto61 said:


> Neil, any chance you can put me down for 2 places for food?
> 
> Cheers Mike


No worries Mike. Done.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

This (and Saturday) better be good I'm crying over the money I'm losing not working this weekend [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Ps going to clean my wheels tomorrow evening


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

They look good mate , will go nicely with the orange paint.

P.s You are buying the beers on Saturday nite :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> They look good mate , will go nicely with the orange paint.
> 
> P.s You are buying the beers on Saturday nite :wink:


Am I [email protected] x


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

I would just like to apologise in advance that my car will not be clean lol and if there is award for the dirtiest looking TTRS then sign me up for it ;-)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

kevtga said:


> I would just like to apologise in advance that my car will not be clean lol and if there is award for the dirtiest looking TTRS then sign me up for it ;-)


Well you can have the award for dirtiest car and James can have the dirtiest man acolade :wink:


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

neilc said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > I would just like to apologise in advance that my car will not be clean lol and if there is award for the dirtiest looking TTRS then sign me up for it ;-)
> ...


Deal  I may win the loudest TTRS award lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> James can have the dirtiest man acolade :wink:


Your lady been talking in her sleep again :-* [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Well the pub is setting aside a whole part of the dining area for us and it looks like 25 people at the moment unless I get any more takers.

As Holkham hall changed their minds about us stopping for a photo opportunity I thought we could just have a good chinwag first then the drive should take about an hour to the pub and if everyone wants to then more driving a bit further along , but we can decide that at the time.

And as an added bonus the weather is looking ok too. 8)

Neil


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

An hour Jesus Christ you as so going at the back.

Anyone disagree with this just ask my mate Vince.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jamman said:


> An hour Jesus Christ you as so going at the back.
> 
> Anyone disagree with this just ask my mate Vince.


 [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jetski (Jan 29, 2013)

hi

paul and julie confirm for sunday lunch look forward to seeing you all at 10.30..


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

jetski said:


> hi
> 
> paul and julie confirm for sunday lunch look forward to seeing you all at 10.30..


Great , see you then 8)


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Neil, I will not be able to come on Sunday, still working away


----------



## millepeed (Dec 29, 2011)

jamman said:


> An hour Jesus Christ you as so going at the back.
> 
> Anyone disagree with this just ask my mate Vince.


no probs just give me the post code to where we are going and i will meet you there. or i can lead, in that case we better meet earlier :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
mmmm might bring my new car its a vag then it will be GAME ON


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

davelincs said:


> Neil, I will not be able to come on Sunday, still working away


No problem Dave.


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi Neil , can I be a pain and add another place for the pub lunch. Sorry it's a bit late but my m8 really wants to go

Cheers Ryan


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

ryanmtt said:


> Hi Neil , can I be a pain and add another place for the pub lunch. Sorry it's a bit late but my m8 really wants to go
> 
> Cheers Ryan


No worries Ryan


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

10:30 on a Sunday morning! I'd best set an alarm...

In case you have trouble spotting me, my reg ends JVP. I'll be smelling of coffee.


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

I will be traveling from norwich so if anyone wants to join me they let me know


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

neilc said:


> ryanmtt said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Neil , can I be a pain and add another place for the pub lunch. Sorry it's a bit late but my m8 really wants to go
> ...


Cheers


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Looking forward to today guys. Even though I have had to endure a night out with James first :wink:

See you all at 1030 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> Looking forward to today guys. Even though I have had to endure a night out with James first :wink:
> 
> See you all at 1030 8)


You loved it.......

What an enjoyable meet loads of TTs, good drive, stunning food and great conversation.

Thank you Neil.


----------



## richyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks again Neil for a great day loving the turnout sorry everyone for smoking you out on the run


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Neil for sorting the meet out it was great to meet everyone and stunning cars ;-) I am still hungry though lol


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Neil. Video to follow of whoever drives the blue "ROO" TT?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

glad you guys had a good day, any pics to post?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kevtga said:


> I am still hungry though lol


Not possible :lol:


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

jamman said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > I am still hungry though lol
> ...


Good to meet you James


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kevtga said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > kevtga said:
> ...


Likewise mate 

I will add that this dedicated man demolished a large "Sunday Roast" and then proceeded to destroy a big burger and chips.

IMPRESSIVE


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

These are just off my phone.


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Good meet and a great blast to the restaurant 

Thanks Neil for organising. Good to see everyone and will see you at the next one!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for coming. A really great turnout and a lovely lunch too even though I am still hungry because I only had one main course. :wink:

See you all at the next one


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

I will add that this dedicated man demolished a large "Sunday Roast" and then proceeded to destroy a big burger and chips.

IMPRESSIVE[/quote]

Lol thanks mate ;-) I heard you done very well last night on the food and beer front yourself ;-)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kevtga said:


> Lol thanks mate ;-) I heard you done very well last night on the food and beer front yourself ;-)


Mineral water and a small green salad :wink:


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

jamman said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > Lol thanks mate ;-) I heard you done very well last night on the food and beer front yourself ;-)
> ...


Lol yes I am sure you did mate ......... Aswell lol


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

Not the most organised of line ups :? 
































Common as muck 8) 
























Cheers Neil, good to meet some new people. Looking forward to the next one 8)


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for organising Neil, another great meet  great to meet some new members and a great turnout

Cheers Ryan


----------



## ryanmtt (Sep 13, 2010)

Pugwash69 said:


> Thanks Neil. Video to follow of whoever drives the blue "ROO" TT?


That's me 8)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Resto61 said:


> Not the most organised of line ups :?


Are you kidding? It took Neil some time to get his ground clearance just right, and that's what counts.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

He had to park 5 TIMES because he didnt like the gap :lol: :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Great pics Mike , yeah the line up needs some tidying up for next time :lol:

Errrrr and I didnt move my car 5 times it was 7 , get it right James :wink:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Opps my mistake, I like my winter wheels


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Opps my mistake, I like no love my winter wheels


----------



## KIFOO (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds like u guys had great day , will have to do the 2 hour journey to join in the next one .By the sounds of it a few of u may need some weight saving on the tt s after 2 !!!! Lunches


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think it's says as much about the food as the apetites. I'll be going back another time for sure.

http://www.jollysailors.co.uk/


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Great pics 

Food was very nice! Kev I don't know how you managed 2 mains :lol:


----------



## Resto61 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ruffmeister said:


> Great pics
> 
> Food was very nice! Kev I don't know how you managed 2 mains :lol:


Sorry Dan, I didn't get any shots of your car


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Resto61 said:


> Ruffmeister said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics
> ...


Thats ok to be fair I didnt get there until about 5 to 11 so was on the drag.

Good to hear your enjoying the car  Looked really good when you were following me


----------



## jetski (Jan 29, 2013)

hi neil

thanks for a good day out great food and company ..hope to catch up with you all soon.

paul and julie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

jetski said:


> hi neil
> 
> thanks for a good day out great food and company ..hope to catch up with you all soon.
> 
> paul and julie


Good luck with the show


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

Ruffmeister said:


> Great pics
> 
> Food was very nice! Kev I don't know how you managed 2 mains :lol:


Lol sorry mate I was just soooo hungry ;-)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

kevtga said:


> Ruffmeister said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics
> ...


You are ok Kev I wont mention the packet of crisps starter :wink:


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

jamman said:


> kevtga said:
> 
> 
> > Ruffmeister said:
> ...


Pmsl or the packet of roasted pea nuts either I hope


----------



## noidea (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes Kev but you didn't manage the last 4 chips so it doesn't count in my book :lol:

Great day, thanks Neil for sorting and good to meet everyone, roll on the next one.


----------



## kevtga (Mar 8, 2012)

noidea said:


> Yes Kev but you didn't manage the last 4 chips so it doesn't count in my book :lol:
> 
> Great day, thanks Neil for sorting and good to meet everyone, roll on the next one.


 Yes but certain people already had their eyes on them so that's why I left them lol, yep is was a cracking day


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The video finally uploaded eventually. This was filmed on my car-cam from near the back. 8)


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> The video finally uploaded eventually. This was filmed on my car-cam from near the back. 8)


Really good stable images there Jeff , what type of camera was it again ?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Blackvue DR400G-HD V2
I had mine on high compression so the faster bits aren't as good quality as they should be.
After her initial scepticism, my wife bought one for her car last week too!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Blackvue DR400G-HD V2
> I had mine on high compression so the faster bits aren't as good quality as they should be.
> After her initial scepticism, my wife bought one for her car last week too!


I think I will get one for my trackday antics , would be ideal 8)


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My wife's arrived this week with a spare screen bracket, so if you just use it in the ciggy adapter you could swap between two cars. This was pretty much the cheapest authorised dealer doing UK models:
http://www.blackvuehd.co.uk/


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> My wife's arrived this week with a spare screen bracket, so if you just use it in the ciggy adapter you could swap between two cars. This was pretty much the cheapest authorised dealer doing UK models:
> http://www.blackvuehd.co.uk/


Great , thanks for the link. 8)


----------

